# IBS and Hyperhidrosis



## transparent (Jul 20, 2004)

I have both IBS (C+D), and hyperhidrosis. For those of you who haven't heard of hyperhidrosis, it is a physical condition where the body produces excess sweat unnecessarily, and like IBS is physical thing, not just in our heads. Typically, the most affected areas of hyperhidrosis are the hands, feet, underarms, and for some includes facial blushing (facial blushing being the only thing I don't have thankfully). And, I am talking about major sweating, soaking wet dripping hands, soaking through clothes with ease, filling your shoes with sweat. It sucks. (For my story on Hyperhidrosis, you can visit a post I made on a HH forum.)To my point: Like IBS, HH (hyperhidrosis), is stimulated by stress, emotion, diet, etc. Therefore IBS stimulates my HH all the time. I literally can tell by my sweating if I am about to have an IBS attack. While it may sound like a nice indicator, it isn't. On top of this, the stress, and anxiety that HH can cause then leads to IBS. It gets worse. I had surgery about a year and 3 months ago to prevent my hands, feet, and underarms from sweating. Of course, the side effects of the surgery included compensatory sweating. Which I was warned about, but not to the truthful extent. Basically, the amount of sweat I use to have on my hands has just been rerouted to my back, chest, butt, thighs, and legs (including my calfs). Meanwhile, only my right hand is completely dry. My left hand sweats about 15% of the day now (I'm left handed), and my feet sweat all the time the surgery didn't help my feet. My underarms sweat as well, typically to the point of a few drips a day, but regular antiperspirant can take care of it.I have been struggling with IBS and HH since I was about 6 or 7; officially diagnosed with HH in 7th grade, and diagnosed with IBS my Sophomore year in high school. Diagnosing my IBS took ages, I saw about 8 doctors before I even found one who knew about IBS. As a kid I went through many medical tests, was an out patient at the hospital for testing on a few occasions. Never found anything. Everyone thought I was crazy. When I was 16, we had to beg the doctor to see me who diagnosed me with IBS, for some reason he only deals with "adults" (18+). Thanks to him I found out what IBS is, and he has had me on Levbid for nearly 3 years now (helps a lot, love the stuff). It also helps my HH. Previous to Levbid, I was taking Robinul, which helped again with both HH and IBS, but required 4-6 pills to match one pill of Levbid. I also am lactose intolerant, take fiber supplements, take digestive enzymes with every meal (don't know if these work, nice placebo though), and drink peptobismal like water. Over the last year or so I find myself taking a lot of Imodium AD as well. I carry it in my wallet even. I probably take anywhere from half to 1 and a half pills every 48 hours. Some days, I have to take 2-3 if I am having a bad IBS day and have to go out. Or, I am already out, and do not want to suffer an hour long trip to the bathroom in a public bathroom. It helps and gives me control over my IBS. Since I feel a great deal of what goes on in my intestines, and my HH acts up about an hour or so before I feel the need to use the restroom they buy me the hour I need for the Imodium to kick in. The Imodium sometimes gives me a headache though, and I hate living chemically. I feel I live my entire life chemically, and it just doesn't feel natural. I fear this kind of thing could lead to cancer in my adult life or something, there is no way this is good for me. But, without it I would not be able to go to college, work, and maintain a social life.I am 18 now, and struggling with both IBS and HH. I just cannot help but wonder about the connection between the two though. I do not think it is a coincidence. From what general reading I could find online, it seems that the gut and sweat connections to the brain are very similar and pretty much along the same path (someone correct me if I am wrong). Both seem to be caused by over active nervous system activity, and both appear to be hereditary. So my question is, do any of you have IBS and HH? If so, what is it like for you? How do you deal with both? Also, has anyone heard of anything about the two being related? Where are the news reports? Where are the cures? Or are we all just being screwed by some conspiracy from prescription companies so they can sell us Imodium, fiber pills, Pepto, prescriptions, quarterly doctor visits, and health food?--Trent L.AIM: applextrente-mail: trent###apple-x.net


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My heat comes from down there,untolerable under high heat.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My heat comes from down there,untolerable under high heat.


----------



## VenusEnvy (Jun 15, 2004)

I have not heard anything about a connection, but I also have both IBS-D and HH (underarms, back and stomach). It's so horrible, isn't it?


----------



## VenusEnvy (Jun 15, 2004)

I have not heard anything about a connection, but I also have both IBS-D and HH (underarms, back and stomach). It's so horrible, isn't it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if there is a connection.The pharmaceutical companies have been developing IBS drugs (two are on the market more in the pipeline).If you do a PubMed search there is lots of research on IBS.Not sure about HH research. Is Botox an option for you...I think the FDA just approved something with that.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if there is a connection.The pharmaceutical companies have been developing IBS drugs (two are on the market more in the pipeline).If you do a PubMed search there is lots of research on IBS.Not sure about HH research. Is Botox an option for you...I think the FDA just approved something with that.K.


----------



## transparent (Jul 20, 2004)

I tried Botox, no dice. It's painful, and wasn't worth it to me.--Trent


----------



## transparent (Jul 20, 2004)

I tried Botox, no dice. It's painful, and wasn't worth it to me.--Trent


----------



## Windianajones (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Trent - I know you posted this topic over 10 years ago (gosh!) but I just wanted to know if you had any luck finding treatment/managent for your ibs and hyperhidrosis?

I have had debilitating hyperhidrosis (palmar and facial) since I was a little girl and my grandma tells me that she suffered from it too when she was younger but it is no longer a problem. I am an artist and use my hands for a living so apart from the embarrassing social consequences my sweaty hands (that leave pools of sweat on every surface and can fill cups!) often stop me from drawing and painting or using my graphics tablet. I also have had terrible digestive issues since I was 10 or so (I am now 26) - they are investigating me for gastroparesis as an emptying study came back positive for gastroparesis, but that doesn't explain all of my symptoms. I am on a low FODMAP diet currently (plus I am vegan, and try to limit fat and fibre)and that has allevieted the recurrent 'vomit tasting burps', nausea and vomiting that was ruining my life. I have not been able to reintroduce more foods however and I have been on this extremly restricted diet for almost 5 months and am beginning to think I am getting malnourished (despite gaining back the weight I lost due to all the vomiting bouts previously).

But I am still in crippling pain most days. I see a psychiatrist for depression and anxiety (I am on no medication anymore) but who has prescribed me 10mg amitriptyline. This is day 3 - so too early to tell if it is helping- but I am hopeful as my shrink thinks that my symptoms all point to an imbalance in the autonomic nervous system and that amitriptyline helps by reducing the reception of pain signals in the CNS. Basically my sympathetic nervous system is usually in overdrive -in "fight or flight" mode and this leads to IBS and hyperhidrosis, general anxiety and a hightened state of arousal and oversensitivity. He thinks that amitriptyline could help my IBS - but I also saw online that some people have found it helpful for hyperhidrosis. This makes sense to me so I have my fingers crossed!


----------

